# New Texas CHL Book for 2007-2008



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Here is the location for the new book in pdf format. It only took me an hour to find.

It's Form LS-16

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/forms/index.htm#chls


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link, was wondering where to find the new info as well, thanks again.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks.

WM


----------



## agrostis (Jun 9, 2007)

Since TX liscense holders are most likely to read this thread. Could you tell me how long it was from the time you completed the class until you received your liscense?

The State website says it could take between 60-180 days. Did it really take 2 months?

Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

agrostis said:


> Since TX liscense holders are most likely to read this thread. Could you tell me how long it was from the time you completed the class until you received your liscense?
> 
> The State website says it could take between 60-180 days. Did it really take 2 months?
> 
> Thanks.


There seems to be a flood of people going after their CHL's in our area. I think I remember it took all of the 60 days to get my license and my wife's. A freind got notified that she failed to sign a form after about 50 days. She resubmitted the paperwork and got her license about two weeks later.

WM


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Took like 70 days for me to get mine in Texas.


----------

